# Best dating site for genuine people?



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Evening - am looking to register and sign up to a dating site but would like to know which ones are worth a go for genuine people.

Done the whole POF thing but I would rather look for someone who is looking for something long term and is genuine rather than someone who wants to meet different guys all the time.

Cheers!


----------



## _Oscar_ (Jun 21, 2015)

Ask @IGotTekkers, he's your man for this kind of thing. :whistling:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> I really think you just have to meet people in person and get to know them rather than find on the net. Online there is always going to be an element of judging purely on looks. Obviously you'll have exceptions I believe that for the most part.
> 
> Went on pof and tinder briefly, wasn't long before was asked for naked pics or something along those lines by anyone I started chattin to!


Pretty much the same as this forum as well then


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I really think you just have to meet people in person and get to know them rather than find on the net. Online there is always going to be an element of judging purely on looks. Obviously you'll have exceptions I believe that for the most part.
> 
> Went on pof and tinder briefly, wasn't long before was asked for naked pics or something along those lines by anyone I started chattin to!


How many did you send pics to?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! I don't get asked for them :tongue:
> 
> But the difference is you can still have a laugh on this forum after you say no


Must just be then that's gets them then, banzi just doesn't give in


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> I haven't a clue what that post is supposed to say lol! Typos?


Sorry I'm at work and rushed it, I was just saying must be just me that gets naked pics requests and that banzi is very persistent, a poor attempt at humour Miss Martinez


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Siasix said:


> Evening - am looking to register and sign up to a dating site but would like to know which ones are worth a go for genuine people.
> 
> Done the whole POF thing but I would rather look for someone who is looking for something long term and is genuine rather than someone who wants to meet different guys all the time.
> 
> Cheers!


just go outside.

sorry thats the only relationship advice i can give.

good luck.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

T100 said:


> Sorry I'm at work and rushed it, I was just saying must be just me that gets naked pics requests and that banzi is very persistent, a poor attempt at humour Miss Martinez


That was supposed to be our secret...


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

banzi said:


> That was supposed to be our secret...


I just figured that as your going to be banned soon you wouldn't mind me telling


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

T100 said:


> I just figured that as your going to be banned soon you wouldn't mind me telling


I have six accounts


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

From my experience on dating sites, 95% of the women are airheads who can't spell to save their life and believe that "full time mummy lol" is a profession. On the flip side, the fact that 95% of the men on these sites are half-wits with no respect for women and zero tact means that any genuine women are either put off the site or suspicious of every guy who messages her.

Either meet up with numerous girls until you meet one who is genuine and you click with or just meet people the old fashioned way. No amount of online chatting can substitute for talking in person.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Siasix said:



> Evening - am looking to register and sign up to a dating site but would like to know which ones are worth a go for genuine people.
> 
> Done the whole POF thing but I would rather look for someone who is looking for something long term and is genuine rather than someone who wants to meet different guys all the time.
> 
> Cheers!


Where are you finding these women mate lol? Everyone I have spoke to hasn't even got the simple capacity to hold a conversation. I've turned it into a game now though.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oasis.com is pretty good and free...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oasis.com is pretty good and free...


Top tip , anyone thinking of going on a dating site, try not to reek of desperation, its a real turn off.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oasis.com is pretty good and free...


It surprises me that women like yourself and @MissMartinez would use the Internet dating sites, I would imagine you'd get fed up with the male attention even popping to local shops


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

either pof or tinder are ok but if you looking for long term you jut gotta be upfront and ask them straight out is it fun or something more they looking for so ya know you on the same page,

in the last week ive been on a pof one lovely civil country fella but wasn't attracted, and a tinder one - didn't know if I was attracted and he way too sophisticated and big living for me

keep it brief a quick coffee so you can get in and out in under an hour if you not attracted

facebook is good too put up a decent picture and when your friends like it other singles will see it and if they interested message you


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

T100 said:


> It surprises me that women like yourself and @MissMartinez would use the Internet dating sites, I would imagine you'd get fed up with the male attention even popping to local shops


They are competetive people in all their endeavours.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol @ this thread! I think the online dating is flawed unless

A) you just wanna get laid

B) your really unattractive and weird

A guy I knew made a profile up trying to get the sympathy vote it was the most pathetic thing I had ever read 'I have a big house but no one to share it with, I have lots of money but no one to spend it with'


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> either pof or tinder are ok but if you looking for long term you jut gotta be upfront and ask them straight out is it fun or something more they looking for so ya know you on the same page,
> 
> in the last week ive been on a pof one lovely civil country fella but wasn't attracted, and a tinder one - *didn't know if I was attracted *and he way too sophisticated and big living for me
> 
> ...


 :confused1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Lol @ this thread! I think the online dating is flawed unless
> 
> A) you just wanna get laid
> 
> ...


I saw an advert years ago where a guy had wrote

Seeking lovely lady for possible long term commitment, must have own furniture, please send photo (of furniture)


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've just had a very brief spell on POf, will try it again when I get back to the UK. Seems ok, but depends what you are after I suppose.

I'd want some pictures, video calls and phone messages before I thought about meeting anyone off the internet. I've heard of some horror stories. Not just physically, but personality differences etc when people meet, or they aren't who they say they are.....


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Lol @ this thread! I think the online dating is flawed unless
> 
> A) you just wanna get laid
> 
> ...


Tekkers?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Top tip , anyone thinking of going on a dating site, try not to reek of desperation, its a real turn off.


Why is it?? I was on it a few yr ago it was one of the better ones if someone looking to actually meet up and make a real conversation! Ur married bonzo so it won't appeal to u...I'm with someone how is it desperate?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I've just had a very brief spell on POf, will try it again when I get back to the UK. Seems ok, but depends what you are after I suppose.
> 
> I'd want some pictures, video calls and phone messages before I thought about meeting anyone off the internet. I've heard of some horror stories. Not just physically, but personality differences etc when people meet, *or they aren't who they say they are*.....


Hello again big boy.....


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> either pof or tinder are ok but if you looking for long term you jut gotta be upfront and ask them straight out is it fun or something more they looking for so ya know you on the same page,
> 
> in the last week ive been on a pof one lovely civil country fella but wasn't attracted, and a tinder one - didn't know if I was attracted and he way too sophisticated and big living for me
> 
> ...


Did you call, txt etc before meeting these guys?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

banzi said:


> Hello again big boy.....


ha ha funny you should say that. A friend of mine met up with a woman....... It was a man who looked like a very convincing woMAN.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

T100 said:


> It surprises me that women like yourself and @MissMartinez would use the Internet dating sites, I would imagine you'd get fed up with the male attention even popping to local shops


Have u looked around society today lol....full of noooooob heads! And the types of girls making sex like buying a cup of tea...not easy meeting someone who's not looking JUST for sex....not my bag


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why is it?? I was on it a few yr ago it was one of the better ones if someone looking to actually meet up and make a real conversation! Ur married bonzo so it won't appeal to u...I'm with someone how is it desperate?


Wow...dont be so touchy, it wasnt about you, it was a generalisation.

Single people can sometimes have a reek of desperation about them and can be a little full on.

My nephew wanted to be in a relationship before he went on a lads holiday to Magaluf so he could tell girls he was in a relationship, It puts them off the scent of desperation(according to him)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Go to a wedding of friend who are in their 30's.

Look for people with the sense of emptiness behind their smile. These people want a relationship and quick. And the fact they have been invited to a friends wedding means they probably aren't 100% Asperger


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> Go to a wedding of friend who are in their 30's.
> 
> Look for people with the sense of emptiness behind their smile. These people want a relationship and quick. And the fact they have been invited to a friends wedding means they probably aren't 100% Asperger


That actually made me laugh out loud.....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

banzi said:


> Wow...dont be so touchy, it wasnt about you, it was a generalisation.
> 
> Single people can sometimes have a reek of desperation about them and can be a little full on.
> 
> My nephew wanted to be in a relationship before he went on a lads holiday to Magaluf so he could tell girls he was in a relationship, It puts them off the scent of desperation(according to him)


Absolutely spot on mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Have u looked around society today lol....full of noooooob heads! And the types of girls making sex like buying a cup of tea...*not easy meeting someone who's not looking JUST for sex....not my bag *


You are not looking in the right places.

Some men like the chase , I really enjoy the flirting and as you get older its not just about the sex, even though I am in a committed relationship and would never stray I flirt with women I meet, my Mrs knows what Im like and trusts me 100%.

If I was single again I wouldnt likely ever get in another long term relationship though.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

There's no such dating site that is for genuine people. You can spot people seeking fun by their profile and photos. They are all the same, posers and me me me. I used ti be on POF and only met genuine women. I filtered out the fake ones pretty quick. Do you put posing pictures if yourself on a dating site? That's a definite no no fir geniune women. It comes across narcissistic.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Why would anyone need a dating site? I am 41 and have been single for about 3 months since 18. Just get out there and meet people.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Why would anyone need a dating site? I am 41 and have been single for about 3 months since 18. Just get out there and meet people.


I think what people like about it, is that it's easy. You can sit on a train, at home, doing your shopping, scrolling through dating apps, getting to know men and women. Plus if you are shy, it makes a massive difference.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Why would anyone need a dating site? *I am 41 and have been single for about 3 months since 18*. Just get out there and meet people.


You sound a bit clingy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> You are not looking in the right places.
> 
> Some men like the chase , I really enjoy the flirting and as you get older its not just about the sex, even though I am in a committed relationship and would never stray I flirt with women I meet, my Mrs knows what Im like and trusts me 100%.
> 
> If I was single again I wouldnt likely ever get in another long term relationship though.


I did look in the right places..but I'm not ur average individual easily pleased with nonesense...'some men like the chase' would assume the woman has to get into some kind of game in order to provide that...and it's actually the married men who came across the most desperate!! And they do the little flirty things to release some of the desperation that can't release any other way...just saying


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

banzi said:


> You sound a bit clingy.


You would know, stalking me on multiple sites


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I did look in the right places..but I'm not ur average individual easily pleased with nonesense...*'some men like the chase' would assume the woman has to get into some kind of game in order to provide that*...and it's actually the married men who came across the most desperate!! *And they do the little flirty things to release some of the desperation that can't release any other way...just saying *


Its a two way street, dont you like flirting?

I like flirting, Im pretty sensitive to peoples responses, I understand body langauge and the signs when people are unresponsive.

I can tell by a look in someones eye if they are open or closed to flirting.

Its not really a release for me as such, I dont get frustrated if theres no one to flirt with.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

banzi said:


> You sound a bit clingy.


Still got the pic of me compared to Dorian?

Stalker central


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Still got the pic of me compared to Dorian?
> 
> Stalker central


Lol, I forgot all about that.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Just go out more and meet people the old fashion way, join clubs etc.

But if you really want to do it online i would say any site that you need to pay for because lets be honest if a girl is gonna pay to go on a dating website she must be serious/or have somethin seriously wrong with her :whistling:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Have u looked around society today lol....full of noooooob heads! And the types of girls making sex like buying a cup of tea...not easy meeting someone who's not looking JUST for sex....not my bag


Have to agree about society today skye, I've never used any dating site and they weren't really around before I got married 8 years ago, but reading some of the threads on here its seems I'd have less hassle getting young woman to my house using tinder or pof using a good profile pic than I would ordering a pizza from down the road


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

T100 said:


> Have to agree about society today skye, I've never used any dating site and they weren't really around before I got married 8 years ago, but reading some of the threads on here its seems I'd have less hassle getting young woman to my house using tinder or pof using a good profile pic than I would ordering a pizza from down the road


I think the hassle is getting them out of your house after TBH.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

banzi said:


> I think the hassle is getting them out of your house after TBH.


Saying you need to be up early to go to the clap clinic normaly does the trick


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I did look in the right places..but I'm not ur average individual easily pleased with nonesense...'some men like the chase' would assume the woman has to get into some kind of game in order to provide that...and it's actually the married men who came across the most desperate!! And they do the little flirty things to release some of the desperation that can't release any other way...just saying


I'd have to agree with banzi on this one, I like the chase but not because it's a game or i see it as a game but because you need to get to know the person in order to make things happen, different if your after a one nighter but if I was to meet a woman I really liked and the same night she offered me back to hers it would put me right off her..........In the morning lol

Surely you would rather a guy chase you, get to know you before making any major advances because as you say your not just into it for the sex side if things, and if he's not willing to chase you then that's normally all a guy is after anyway?


----------



## HornyGoat (Jun 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> I think the hassle is getting them out of your house after TBH.


Very true, girls get very clingy after a bang.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

T100 said:


> I'd have to agree with banzi on this one, I like the chase but not because it's a game or i see it as a game but because you need to get to know the person in order to make things happen, different if your after a one nighter but if I was to meet a woman I really liked and the same night she offered me back to hers it would put me right off her..........In the morning lol
> 
> Surely you would rather a guy chase you, get to know you before making any major advances because as you say your not just into it for the sex side if things, and if he's not willing to chase you then that's normally all a guy is after anyway?


I think u would have to define 'chase' if as as u describe it..the getting to know..yes I agree, but banzi can't mean the 'chase' in the same way because he's married so wouldn't want to get to know...and this is the problem in society what one thing means to someone is different to another


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its a two way street, dont you like flirting?
> 
> I like flirting, Im pretty sensitive to peoples responses, I understand body langauge and the signs when people are unresponsive.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what is classified as flirting really...girls can be accused of it when their not doing it...if I am attracted to someone I tend to go chat to them and just be myself so what's a flirt? Is it that considered to be? I really do t know. I'm not often attracted to guys that much tbh. I prefer guy company and I get along with guys better than I do women just because it's a different kind of chat! But generally I talk to most guys and it can be considered ur flirting..when actually iv no interest at all. As iv said before I'm very black and white..if I want it I go get it irrespective of what it is I can't be bothered with all the flirt stuff..


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not sure what is classified as flirting really...girls can be accused of it when their not doing it...if I am *attracted to someone I tend to go chat to them and just be myself* so what's a flirt? Is it that considered to be? I really do t know. I'm not often attracted to guys that much tbh. I prefer guy company and I get along with guys better than I do women just because it's a different kind of chat! But generally I talk to most guys and it can be considered ur flirting..when actually iv no interest at all. As iv said before I'm very black and white..if I want it I go get it irrespective of what it is I can't be bothered with all the flirt stuff..


This is what I do. If I like someone I will talk to them, flirt or no flirt. But sometimes things can be taken as a flirt.......

And If I really like someone, I tell them. No messing around or playing games. Can't be ar5ed with that crap.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think u would have to define 'chase' if as as u describe it..the getting to know..yes I agree, but banzi can't mean the 'chase' in the same way because he's married so wouldn't want to get to know...and this is the problem in society what one thing means to someone is different to another


Why wouldnt I want to "get to know" someone because Im in a relationship?(not married)

I dont want to have sex with them thats true.

Flirting isnt about leading to sex, I can pretty much establish if I could or couldnt have sex with someone by their reaction to my conversations.

As said its all about body language anbd reading signals, people give them off all the time, if you study them you can pretty much get anyone to do anything you want.

I can sit in front of someone and get them to perform any bodily action without them even realising it in less than 10 minutes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Why wouldnt I want to "get to know" someone because Im in a relationship?(not married)
> 
> I dont want to have sex with them thats true.
> 
> ...


I would sure put myself up for this test if u lived near me...I'm not convinced. I get that people might want to form friendships and in that respect get to know...but ur saying u flirt...I see this as something different...if I fancied u and u flirt with me why do that if it's not going any further just seems ( in my logic) a total waste of time.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *I would sure put myself up for this test if u lived near me...I'm not convinced. *I get that people might want to form friendships and in that respect get to know...but ur saying u flirt...I see this as something different...*if I fancied u and u flirt with me why do that if it's not going any further just seems ( in my logic) a total waste of time*.


Mirroring in Body Language | Psychologia

I dont have to fancy someone to flirt with them, I flirt with my mother in law, doesnt mean we are going to be having sex

Also flirting can give you both a sense of satisfaction that if you were both available then its likely something would happen, that to some is as good as the actual event itself.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Mirroring in Body Language | Psychologia
> 
> I dont have to fancy someone to flirt with them, I flirt with my mother in law, doesnt mean we are going to be having sex
> 
> Also flirting can give you both a sense of satisfaction that if you were both available then its likely something would happen, that to some is as good as the actual event itself.


Lol mother in law! Hmmm there's stories about such things.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol mother in law! Hmmm there's stories about such things.


shes 77 FFS


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> shes 77 FFS


pics?

pm me if not work safe x


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics?
> 
> pm me if not work safe x


Imagine this with wrinkles.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> Imagine this with wrinkles.
> 
> View attachment 174331


is her name Dorothy by any chance? We might have met


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> is her name Dorothy by any chance? We might have met


Doreen

srs


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> Doreen
> 
> srs


it was loud in the club, it might have been Doreen.

not srs


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I Met my wife on POF as it goes.. so there are some decent, normal people on there.

or at least there was a few years ago.

The rule has to be that if you want to meet people online and avoid the oddballs then join a paid site?

Or.. just.... you know, meet people the old fashioned way.


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheers for the replies - wasn't quite expecting the thread to get to 5 pages!

Dont tend to go out a great deal lately as a lot of my mates are either married or engaged or have kids, so they dont go out often either and dont really fancy going out on my own haha!

Cheers for the replies.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tinder?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Did you call, txt etc before meeting these guys?


chat a bit online then it goes to watsapp.. im not bothered about chatting on phone before hand as I found in past hard to match the voice and face

im meeting them during day in public for a coffee and wudnt get in their cars so like its safe enough


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

banzi said:


> :confused1:


lol I know I normally know in under 5 minutes..


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Not in the slightest. I can look rough I assure u


I'm sure it takes effort though lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> chat a bit online then it goes to watsapp.. im not bothered about chatting on phone before hand as I found in past hard to match the voice and face
> 
> im meeting them during day in public for a coffee and wudnt get in their cars so like its safe enough


Ok cool. I'd have to speak them in person I think, to see if we're on the same wave length to meet up. Might give it another go.........


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Not in the slightest. I can look rough I assure u


pics or it hasnt happened.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Ok cool. I'd have to speak them in person I think, to see if we're on the same wave length to meet up. Might give it another go.........


well do what works for you but for me its initially the physical attraction that counts then personality so doesn't matter if u connect on phone they could still be dof when u turn up


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> well do what works for you but for me its initially the physical attraction that counts then personality so doesn't matter if u connect on phone they could still be dof when u turn up


That's why I would have to see pictures etc and video call first for the attraction side of it. Not everyone likes doing that though I suppose.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> That's why I would have to see pictures etc and video call first for the attraction side of it. Not everyone likes doing that though I suppose.


yea and u don't wanna drag it out to much its only a coffee date like not a weddin proposal lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> yea and u don't wanna drag it out to much its only a coffee date like not a weddin proposal lol


Well you never know how well the date will go... Love at first site and all! Lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

nice to see you again @Loveleelady

it's been a while. Have you snaggled your dreambloke yet?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Get to some weddings and put all of your effort into making new friends every time life presents and opportunity for it.

Every new person you make friends with has a whole range of friends you don't know yet, this is generally how you find someone really compatible.

I met my bloke just to say hello to three times over the last four years through a mutual friend neither of us were single at those times. I remember thinking he was a bit of a looker and very interesting, he could remember what I was wearing each of those times and the topics we briefly talked about.

I saw him on POF a couple of months ago and thought "oh hello, what's he doing on here!?". Messaged him and the rest is a fairytale


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Get to some weddings and put all of your effort into making new friends every time life presents and opportunity for it.
> 
> Every new person you make friends with has a whole range of friends you don't know yet, this is generally how you find someone really compatible.
> 
> ...


Nice little story lotte


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> I wish :sad:


You should give yourself a bit more credit, I wouldn't say something nice to someone if it wasn't true in the real world never mind on an Internet forum, and being up at midnight on a school night clearly means you don't need beauty sleep haha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> I actually am in LA today so it's 8 hrs behind


Lucky fecker, not jealous at all  might not be as complimentary from now on lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lotte said:


> I met my bloke just to say hello to three times over the last four years through a mutual friend neither of us were single at those times. I remember thinking he was a bit of a looker and very interesting, he could remember what I was wearing each of those times and the topics we briefly talked about.
> 
> I saw him on POF a couple of months ago and thought "oh hello, what's he doing on here!?". Messaged him and the rest is a fairytale


That is why these sites are so destructive to relationships....

Prior, you are both In a committed relationship.. Both completely unavailable, just the usual slight flirtation that happens between males/females.. etc.

You see each other behind a LCD screen on the net, flirtation becomes 100x easier and more provocative than real world allows, then BOOM! - you're shagging. Can't speak for your case tho, could be far less clean/cut than that..

These sites, dating sites, Facebook, Twitter, whatever - they are breeding grounds for infidelity. It's one of the reasons I dislike them.

If my mrs went around doing it to me, it would literally cripple me. At least break up with the person first even before building up the sexual tension with the potential new fcuk buddy.

Not saying I've not done wrong and have regrets, but if it's been carried on at home when the other half is sitting in same house, your mind a million miles away, messaging whatever to another man/woman. That's not cool, and even more disrespecting, cold, devious, hurtful etc.

Even people who have never strayed get caught up in this s social media seducing, it's a bad thing.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, no chance. I've got some pride!
> 
> On a positive note I got a free upgrade at the car rental place, they gave me a BMW for the month :thumb:


Nice. Enjoy Venice! You must have pleased someone!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> That is why these sites are so destructive to relationships....
> 
> Prior, you are both In a committed relationship.. Both completely unavailable, just the usual slight flirtation that happens between males/females.. etc.
> 
> ...


Did you ever read "Victorian Dad" in Viz?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Well you never know how well the date will go... Love at first site and all! Lol


you mean lust at first sight lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> nice to see you again @Loveleelady
> 
> it's been a while. Have you snaggled your dreambloke yet?


hey miss leigh you too, was seeing a fella good cub great in many ways but jelos type and I just thought would only get worse so left it we're on pleasant talking terms

so back on the scene wowooo the old clock is ticking


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> you mean lust at first sight lol


Hey, i'm a romantic. What's this "Lust" word you are on about.................. :whistling:

So as a current user, you rate POF? Been separated for a good few months now. Might try and get back on the horse!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Archaic said:


> That is why these sites are so destructive to relationships....
> 
> Prior, you are both In a committed relationship.. Both completely unavailable, just the usual slight flirtation that happens between males/females.. etc.
> 
> ...


Ahh so many assumptions and conclusions based on nothing! 

I split with my ex of 7.5yrs in September. I was loyal, devoted and utterly incompatible with him lol. I noticed this other guy was attractive and interesting passively, as we all briefly admire handsome people we meet. I never even considered it.

I had a roller coaster 8 months free and single, lots of personal growth and I'd just about come around to being fully ok on my own.

I went on pof in early March and saw this guy had appeared on there, my interest was piqued! I'd never actually thought would I date this guy and didn't even think he was my type.

I messaged him and we texted for a month while he was working away, he seemed aloof and I thought it was going nowhere. The morning he got back he messaged me to arrange a date four days later.

He described our date as being struck by lightening, he just knew and so did I. Whirlwind, fairytale all that stuff can actually happen when you really match 

TL: DR - I was single and did nothing wrong.

Inb4 - cool story bro.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Ahh so many assumptions and conclusions based on nothing!
> 
> I split with my ex of 7.5yrs in September. I was loyal, devoted and utterly incompatible with him lol. I noticed this other guy was attractive and interesting passively, as we all briefly admire handsome people we meet. I never even considered it.
> 
> ...


yeah cool story bro.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

i dont understand how people make solid relationships from online dating sites?

any girl that i have been in contact with via facebook, or instagram, twitter etc etc have been just into flirting and hooking up and thats it? lol

maybe its just me and the people i attract :whistling: never been able to get anything "serious" online.

could be the fact im 21 lol


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Jboy67 said:


> i dont understand how people make solid relationships from online dating sites?
> 
> any girl that i have been in contact with via facebook, or instagram, twitter etc etc have been just into flirting and hooking up and thats it? lol
> 
> ...


Fk being serious at 21 mate lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Ahh so many assumptions and conclusions based on nothing!
> 
> I split with my ex of 7.5yrs in September. I was loyal, devoted and utterly incompatible with him lol. I noticed this other guy was attractive and interesting passively, as we all briefly admire handsome people we meet. I never even considered it.
> 
> ...


Nicely put


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a place, it's called The Pub. Get down to the boozer and pick the most ****ed up bird you can find :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> i dont understand how people make solid relationships from online dating sites?
> 
> any girl that i have been in contact with via facebook, or instagram, twitter etc etc have been just into flirting and hooking up and thats it? lol
> 
> ...


Thing is people are people regardless of how you meet them. The single girl you meet and exchange numbers with at a party is also probably on Tinder... so how you meet wont define your future relationship. At the end of the day if someone blows you off your feet and the feeling is mutual it'll lead to more regardless of how you meet.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

match.com according to my bro


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Ahh so many assumptions and conclusions based on nothing!
> 
> I split with my ex of 7.5yrs in September. I was loyal, devoted and utterly incompatible with him lol. I noticed this other guy was attractive and interesting passively, as we all briefly admire handsome people we meet. I never even considered it.
> 
> ...


He's the man!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Thing is people are people regardless of how you meet them. The single girl you meet and exchange numbers with at a party is also probably on Tinder... so how you meet wont define your future relationship. At the end of the day if someone blows you off your feet and the feeling is mutual it'll lead to more regardless of how you meet.


good point mate and its very true what you said, especially for people around my age group.

still to find anyone that would "blow me" of my feet :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> good point mate and its very true what you said, especially for people around my age group.
> 
> still to find anyone that would "blow me" of my feet :lol:


Haha... poor choice of expression.

Don't worry about it then, just enjoy being single. If you have any mates with gf's with a totally different groups of friends to you then ask them to hook you up with a friend of theirs on a blind date... chicks love playing match maker.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lotte said:


> Ahh so many assumptions and conclusions based on nothing!
> 
> I split with my ex of 7.5yrs in September. I was loyal, devoted and utterly incompatible with him lol. I noticed this other guy was attractive and interesting passively, as we all briefly admire handsome people we meet. I never even considered it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a player to me, keep ya keep guard up. ;-)


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> Did you ever read "Victorian Dad" in Viz?


No.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Ahh so many assumptions and conclusions based on nothing!
> 
> I split with my ex of 7.5yrs in September. I was loyal, devoted and utterly incompatible with him lol. I noticed this other guy was attractive and interesting passively, as we all briefly admire handsome people we meet. I never even considered it.
> 
> ...


Hi Lotte :wub: :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> Nicely put


Would you like a step ladder to climb outta her ar4e banzi


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I've never even been on a dating site.. Why wouldn't you just use Facebook? You already know everybody's life story on that sh1t! That's why I don't have that either :laugh:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

@Lotte - Just saying, this guy went working away for a month and went cold on you during texts etc, the reason for that is because all possibility of him having sex with you was zero.... In all probability, he most likely poking somebody else.

Moves back home, gets right back in touch, organises a date and feeds you a good line. Got you smitten, pussy gaping ready for the good stuff. Bla bla, oldest story in the book.

Not being mean, just saying like guys are. Don't throw all your eggs in one basket and get played by some man slut.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Sounds like a player to me, keep ya keep guard up. ;-)


mmm yea I think you right take your time see if his actions match his words

people will say some awful bull**** to get the action.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Hey, i'm a romantic. What's this "Lust" word you are on about.................. :whistling:
> 
> So as a current user, you rate POF? Been separated for a good few months now. Might try and get back on the horse!


go on tinder its better.. theres better looking people and less geeks and wierdos

good thing with it is its based on looks so if you not into them they cant message you and you can do it on distance


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> go on tinder its better.. theres better looking people and less geeks and wierdos
> 
> good thing with it is its based on looks so if you not into them they cant message you and you can do it on distance


Sounds like a plan! I've never really been fond of geeks or weirdo's lol Unless she's a gorgeous Star Wars fan!

I've seen my friends use Tinder. Does it work on location? When we arrive at different locations/Countries. they switch it on and get matches??

Technology and dating...... You will be getting robots of yourself, to go on dates next.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Archaic said:


> @Lotte - Just saying, this guy went working away for a month and went cold on you during texts etc, the reason for that is because all possibility of him having sex with you was zero.... In all probability, he most likely poking somebody else.
> 
> Moves back home, gets right back in touch, organises a date and feeds you a good line. Got you smitten, pussy gaping ready for the good stuff. Bla bla, oldest story in the book.
> 
> Not being mean, just saying like guys are. Don't throw all your eggs in one basket and get played by some man slut.


Wrong end of the stick again lol!

Don't give up the day job because analysing situations based on fragments of information is not your strong suit! 

I've spent three months with this guy; he is the hopeless romantic, idealist, actions not words, introverted, devoted, loyal, displays of affection, unafraid of commitment type.

He made it official after ten days.

He introduced me to his whole family within a month.

He introduced me to his best friends and was happy to meet all of mine.

He told me where the spare key is after three weeks and put me on his car insurance.

He took me on holiday for a week after six weeks together.

He invited me on his family holiday at the end of August after four weeks.

He has booked us a holiday to Thailand in October.

He has talked about the future often, we have discussed where we'd like to live, our goals, kids and mortgages.

He is a man and an introvert so he generally hates texting and likes to get lost in his own space especially when stressed, but he never ignores a text from me (I just don't send many because I understand him). When we are together (we stay at mine two nights per week and two nights at his) it is just so easy, we mesh perfectly.

To some people the idea that this kind of thing really can happen is so alien that they just don't believe it or they look to pick holes


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Wrong end of the stick again lol!
> 
> Don't give up the day job because analysing situations based on fragments of information is not your strong suit!
> 
> ...


Sounds like the guy has never been in a relationship before.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Archaic said:


> @Lotte - Just saying, this guy went *working away for a month and went cold* on you during texts etc, the reason for that is because all possibility of him having sex with you was zero.... In all *probability*, he most likely poking somebody else.
> 
> Moves back home, gets right back in touch, organises a date and feeds you a good line. Got you smitten, pussy gaping ready for the good stuff. Bla bla, oldest story in the book.
> 
> Not being mean, *just saying like guys are*. Don't throw all your eggs in one basket and get played by some man slut.


There's not bothering to get in touch with someone and there's being aloof for various reasons. Not all men are that desperate, they have to act desperate.

In all probability.......... I work away. It's hard for me to stay in touch with people at home in the UK sometimes, doesn't necessarily mean i'm too busy getting laid. Maybe he's actually busy working and doesn't want to come across as desperate.....

Just saying.. So many probabilities out there.....


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Sounds like the guy has never been in a relationship before.


Lol! Which bit makes you think that?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Lol! Which bit makes you think that?


all of it.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> all of it.


Lol this is my point, people want to pick holes because it's too hard to believe.

He's been in one four year relationship and a few 3-6month ones. His family say he's never been like this before, this is what a man looks like when he's found something rare.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Lol this is my point, people want to pick holes because it's too hard to believe.
> 
> He's been in one four year relationship and a few 3-6month ones. His family say he's never been like this before, this is what a man looks like when he's found something rare.


You must be a good cook


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Sounds like a plan! I've never really been fond of geeks or weirdo's lol Unless she's a gorgeous Star Wars fan!
> 
> I've seen my friends use Tinder. Does it work on location? When we arrive at different locations/Countries. they switch it on and get matches??
> 
> Technology and dating...... You will be getting robots of yourself, to go on dates next.


yea on location so u can pull anytime anywhere just don't faff around chattin for ages get quick to the initial meet... what you looking for?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Wrong end of the stick again lol!
> 
> Don't give up the day job because analysing situations based on fragments of information is not your strong suit!
> 
> ...


ah that's lovely but all very very quick? how long before he told you he loved you?


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

Well here is a different experience. I have two friends one whom is married and the other that has bought a house with his misses, both met on pof. I split up with my ex and was bored so went on there and chatted to loads of lasses not looking for anything really. Met a lovely lass that became my wife and we have kids together. Gotta take it as all bull**** have some fun just chatting and not sending g fecking dick pics or asking to see their tits and you might be lucky.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> ah that's lovely but all very very quick? how long before he told you he loved you?


Well we've all heard of those couples who get married after three months and stuff. It can happen!

He hasn't and I don't really need him to until he's ready, his actions and what he does say make it clear to me  while it seems fast, some parts of it were not, we didn't have sex until date 6/two weeks in.

Before this I always thought relationships took a lot of effort and you have to make big compromises and sacrifices to get it to work, I thought there was no such thing as an ideal match, 'the one' or soulmates (I still think there are many suitable people for you in the world you just have to find them)

We're both very romantic, passionate, affectionate, creative, intuitive, giving, generous, authentic, conflict avoiders. We have the same values and we both have a talent for reading people and knowing how they really feel or what they really want. I'm a midrange extrovert and he's an introvert so we balance each other well. (I'm ENFJ he's INFJ if you're interested in that sort of thing!)

Two key things come together to make this sort of situation I think.

Most masculine men are wired to achieve, be free and have goals while most feminine women are wired to connect, feel and security is their 'goal'. As men progress through their lives most of them reach a point of 'readiness', some early, some very late! Where they have filled up enough on goals and progress to feel a hunger for that one special connection.

My bloke's actions are those of a man who is absolutely 'ready' and unafraid.

The second thing needed to make a whirlwind happen is a woman who presents herself to this man as high value, relaxed, self assured, open and compatible.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Well we've all heard of those couples who get married after three months and stuff. It can happen!
> 
> He hasn't and I don't really need him to until he's ready, his actions and what he does say make it clear to me  while it seems fast, some parts of it were not, we didn't have sex until date 6/two weeks in.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you tend to over think things.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Well we've all heard of those couples who get married after three months and stuff. It can happen!
> 
> He hasn't and I don't really need him to until he's ready, his actions and what he does say make it clear to me  while it seems fast, some parts of it were not, we didn't have sex until date 6/two weeks in.
> 
> ...


jeepers where you get all this stuff from? lols

im not into over thinking stuff like that im fairly basic and like men like that too but it sounds lotte like you got a man you really happy with and matches you well all class delighted for you

what he look like is he hot?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have a feeling you tend to over think things.


Some people are very analytical, some aren't. Neither is right or wrong.

Changing to being more analytical and slower to react without weighing things up impartially first has reaped rewards in so many areas of my life this last year


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Some people are very analytical, some aren't. Neither is right or wrong.
> 
> *Changing to being more analytical and slower to react without weighing things up impartially first has reaped rewards in so many areas of my life this last year*


Apart from settling down with a man and planning to marry him after 3 months.

I bet you haven't farted in front of him yet.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> yea on location so u can pull anytime anywhere just don't faff around chattin for ages get quick to the initial meet... what you looking for?


Sound's you don't mess about, but you are right. If you like someone, go meet them.

I'm not looking for a string of "dates" done that to death in my 20's, but i'm separated, so don't want to jump into anything too serious. But you never know until you meet a person I suppose.

Do you like Star Wars? :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Sound's you don't mess about, but you are right. If you like someone, go meet them.
> 
> I'm not looking for a string of "dates" done that to death in my 20's, but i'm separated, so don't want to jump into anything too serious. But you never know until you meet a person I suppose.
> 
> Do you like Star Wars? :whistling:


nooo fuk I find all that **** really borin but sure do that stuff wiv your friends you cant expect us women to deliver everything haha

so you're just out for fun then? that's cool just be honest with women about it saves a lot of nonsense and you're not leading chicks on


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> nooo fuk I find all that **** really borin but sure do that stuff wiv your friends you cant expect us women to deliver everything haha
> 
> so you're just out for fun then? that's cool just be honest with women about it saves a lot of nonsense and you're not leading chicks on


No not "fun"...... Well, haven't really thought about it, but it doesn't appeal to me anymore. I got all of that out of my system when I was younger.. I like to get to the point and be honest. I don't to waste my time or anyone else's!

You will Deliver us beer and snacks as me and my mates do a Star Wars Marathon?? ha ha By the way, i'm not that geeky!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> nooo fuk I find all that **** really borin but sure do that stuff wiv your friends you cant expect us women to deliver everything haha
> 
> so you're just out for fun then? that's cool just be honest with women about it saves a lot of nonsense and you're not leading chicks on


Thanks for the visitor message. I can't reply as I haven't been on here a month yet!

Tom Jones hey....... You don't look that old :thumb:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Lotte said:


> Archaic said:
> 
> 
> > @Lotte - Just saying, this guy went working away for a month and went cold on you during texts etc, the reason for that is because all possibility of him having sex with you was zero.... In all probability, he most likely poking somebody else.
> ...


3 months in and you're discussing kids and mortgages??

Really hope this all goes right for you, or things could get very difficult for the rest of your entire life.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I've just spotted someone on POF that is prob a catfish anyone good on finding out with images if they are real or not


Save it and image search it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I've just spotted someone on POF that is prob a catfish anyone good on finding out with images if they are real or not


It's quite easy chat to them and then ask them to post a pic of themselves holding a piece of paper with a word of choice


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I've just spotted someone on POF that is prob a catfish anyone good on finding out with images if they are real or not


Why are you on POF?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

To get laid


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm frustrated, set up basic account yesterday... I haven't uploaded any images was just being nosey to see was anyone eye catching on.


fixed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sex in the tub is over rated, water isnt a very good lubricunt.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm cancer, I like water


but cant swim?

The hot tub isnt that deep, you will be fine.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> don't have to be able to swim if they're holding you up lol!!! Hmmmmm, maybe I should stop lifting am gettin kinda heavy now LMAO :lol:


You can have a good time in the tub on your own, the jets can hit the spot if you get the angle right.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm cancer, I like water
> 
> Edit: regardless didn't sign up to look for a shag as Frandeman put it


Works fine for me   

They love me over there


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I can well imagine :whistling: Shame I don't have one then!How much can you lift!!!


No much as im a bodybuilder

But i can cook


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No much as im a bodybuilder
> 
> But i can cook


You cant make a well done fillet taste nice.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> You cant make a well done fillet taste nice.


No one can ... Well done its ****ed...

Just put it in the oven and forget about it... It will taste the fu**ing same ...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> You cant make a well done fillet taste nice.


And you know beef fillet its no bought because of its flavour...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> And you know beef fillet its no bought because of its flavour...


really, why do people order it?

Do they want to put it on a black eye?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> So can I so long as I have the recipe  Just lol


a microwave its no for cooking


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> really, why do people order it?
> 
> Do they want to put it on a black eye?


For a black eye it should be raw

I thou you smart


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> that's pretty much how you serve it


Beef tartare its nice... Try it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> For a black eye it should be raw
> 
> I thou you smart


why do people come into a restaurant and order a fillet steak if its not that they like the taste?

Are you saying they buy it for the texture or because they want the most expensive item on the menu?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> why do people come into a restaurant and order a fillet steak if its not that they like the taste?
> 
> Are you saying they buy it for the texture or because they want the most expensive item on the menu?


You answer your own question mate..

How do you like yours cooked??

No well done for sure


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You answer your own question mate..
> 
> How do you like yours cooked??
> 
> No well done for sure


You said people dont order fillet for the taste.

Now are you saying they only buy it to have it cooked rare?

Some people like it well done.

just because you dont like it that way doesnt make it tasteless.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> You said people dont order fillet for the taste.
> 
> Now are you saying they only buy it to have it cooked rare?
> 
> ...


They can have how the f**k they want it... I just cook it...

Beef fillet its the softer of the steaks and the one with less flavour......

I think Well done its a waste of money..

you eat bake beans in this country ffs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> They can have how the f**k they want it... I just cook it...
> 
> Beef fillet its the softer of the steaks and the one with less flavour......
> 
> ...


and you eat snails FFS.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> and you eat snails FFS.


Those are the French... No me ..

I eat jamon iberico


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> If people only bought it because it's the most expensive and not because they liked how it tasted then everyone would order it medium rare. The fact I order it opposing how 'the best way to cook it' is a testament that I don't order it for that reason but because I like how it tastes very well done


I got an explanation for that ...

Check malliard reaction on meat..

Thats where your flavour comes from...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I got an explanation for that ...
> 
> Check malliard reaction on meat..
> 
> *Thats where your flavour comes from...*


You said it has no flavour?

Make your mind up mate.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> You said it has no flavour?
> 
> Make your mind up mate.


Its a quemical reaction that produce the flavour.

No the beef


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

_Oscar_ said:


> Ask @IGotTekkers, he's your man for this kind of thing. :whistling:


thanks for the recommendation kind sir.

OP. The people you talk to on pof are the same kind of people you will meet on match, on tinder, on okcupid, at your workplace, at the pub, in church..

People are just people and we all look for different things depending on our mood or where we are in our life. Iv met many many females from online, my housemate I met on tinder and became great friends (after I smashed her doors in a few dozen times of course). I have a really great social circle that I came into through meeting a girl on pof, We all go out drinking together. I'm currently dating a girl who is fu**ing awesome, who I'm pretty sure I will end up falling for soon, and giving up all other women for. She's funny, very intelligent, well travelled, great morals, great career prospects, and most importantly she's got massive size G bangers! I met her on tinder.

My point is don't write off any method of interaction as inferior, you never know when or where you will come across the woman of your dreams.

-Teks


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I really think you just have to meet people in person and get to know them rather than find on the net. Online there is always going to be an element of judging purely on looks. Obviously you'll have exceptions I believe that for the most part.
> 
> Went on pof and tinder briefly, wasn't long before was asked for naked pics or something along those lines by anyone I started chattin to!


but your next swipe could have been your future husband.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> thanks for the recommendation kind sir.
> 
> OP. The people you talk to on pof are the same kind of people you will meet on match, on tinder, on okcupid, at your workplace, at the pub, in church..
> 
> ...


which begs the question?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

T100 said:


> Tekkers?


even ugly cvnts like me can have some serious game mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> which begs the question?


im a fu**ing catch believe it or not banzi :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> im a fu**ing catch believe it or not banzi :lol:


Caught and returned to the water, you dont spend that much time in the keepnet.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Caught and returned to the water, you dont spend that much time in the keepnet.


iv been dumped twice in my life.

Iv dumped dozens of girls. Iv not done badly


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> iv been dumped twice in my life.
> 
> Iv dumped dozens of girls. Iv not done badly


Not sure that makes you a good catch to be honest.

Come to think about it if you are anything like your online persona(which I doubt ) then you wouldn't get many women with any intelligence morals and career prospects showing any interest in you whatsoever.

All the girls I imagine being attracted to you look like this


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> No because I don't like well done sirloin ect. It's the combination of the meat (tenderness and leanness) and malliard reaction


Customer its always right


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Not sure that makes you a good catch to be honest.
> 
> Come to think about it if you are anything like your online persona(which I doubt ) then you wouldn't get many women with any intelligence morals and career prospects showing any interest in you whatsoever.
> 
> All the girls I imagine being attracted to you look like this


well banzi those 3 can stay well and truly in your imagination where they belong.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Turned into an interesting thread didn't it


Always does when banzy its involve...


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I really think you just have to meet people in person and get to know them rather than find on the net. Online there is always going to be an element of judging purely on looks. Obviously you'll have exceptions I believe that for the most part.
> 
> Went on pof and tinder briefly, wasn't long before was asked for naked pics or something along those lines by anyone I started chattin to!


Disgree. If we were all single and in shape and young i'd marry you or skye sight unseen.

Wait, whats POF mean again?

But serously, at the grocery store. They all eat.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I really think you just have to meet people in person and get to know them rather than find on the net. Online there is always going to be an element of judging purely on looks. Obviously you'll have exceptions I believe that for the most part.
> 
> Went on pof and tinder briefly, wasn't long before was asked for naked pics or something along those lines by anyone I started chattin to!


Disgree. If we were all single and in shape and young i'd marry you or skye sight unseen.

Wait, whats POF mean again?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

All the pretty Barbour type girls I met on tinder, you know hair extensions fake eye lashes shed loads makeup went to the gym etc, were total bells. Thick as pig s**t no personality and general loved themselves. The girl I've been with your a year hardly wears makeup doesn't gym, but is very clever, caring and all that s**t I thought wasn't that important actually is, never been happier.

What I'm trying to say is not go for everything that makes you wet as you'll probably just meet a c.ock same goes both ways

All the pretty Barbie type girls I met on tinder, you know hair extensions fake eye lashes shed loads makeup went to the gym etc, were total bells. Thick as pig s**t no personality and general loved themselves. The girl I've been with your a year hardly wears makeup doesn't gym, but is very clever, caring and all that s**t I thought wasn't that important actually is, never been happier.

What I'm trying to say is not go for everything that makes you wet as you'll probably just meet a c.ock same goes both ways


----------

